# American 900



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I like to shoot either one of the 900 rounds. Have shot several here in our state. I even went all the way to St. Louis one day for one. It is a fun round to shoot for some as they don't have to walk on any uneven terrian as most is on a flat field. AC


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

It's amazing how a target that is so big at 40, 50, and 60 yards seems easier to hit when it's at 70 meters. Those dang American 900's play with my head.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

there isn't much difference between the 2. an 884 FITA900 is the same as an 889 American 900.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Marcus said:


> there isn't much difference between the 2. an 884 FITA900 is the same as an 889 American 900.


The difference is basically 10%. The FITA 900 is just about 10% further (some might say harder - lol) than the American 900. 60M = ~66 yards, 50M = ~55 yards and 40M = ~44 yards.

Not arguing Marcus, but as a Barebow Recurve shooter I find the FITA 900 seems more than 10% harder. Probably just a perception on my part.

Dave


----------

